# Drakelow Tunnels



## Infraredd (Nov 28, 2016)

I was lucky enough to get into these tunnels via the ghost hunting group I take pictures for so it's a permitted visit - not a break in. I was told the protocols of what I could & couldn't do - so no poking camera through holes in walls, no going through entrances with tape across them (worked out that these were hazardous as I wandered about) & no exploring the BBC or generator areas. Apparently someone had started the generator up on one of the events down here & caused chaos. The place is now used for 3 types of event - ghost hunting - soft air (there are thousands of luminescent pellets all over the floor so when you turn off the torch they look like stars)& zombie hunting with 5.56mm & 9mm blanks - found some of the discarded rounds. There are surveillance cameras about - big cases with little cameras in them so no chance of getting that cheeky little shot. Anyway I respected the rules as best I could and wandered about in here 'till I got lost.
I hope that none of these pictures upset the owners or volunteers as the Ghost hunt crew & me cleaned up after ourselves & guests and left the place neater than how it was when we arrived.
Pics....

Guest reception area.







Blast door.






Clock






Infirmary











Lots of tunnels like this
















Taped off areas I didn't venture into











Offices - there were 2 identical ones like this
















Kitchen































Strong room






Damp dormitories











Locked Offices with old computers & telephone exchange.
















Toilets & showers











Obligatory wheel chair






Electrical detritus (where I got lost)
















Chairs






Lathe






& really weird shit growing on the bog wall






That's it. 
Full set https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157677134856995/with/30906853580/
If this offends anyone associated with Drakelow please have this thread deleted. I have nothing but respect for your efforts to preserve this dark & silent place.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 28, 2016)

That's a great set there...love that clock shot.


----------



## druid (Nov 28, 2016)

A fascinating set of images.

The final shot of the fungal growth on the wall is a belter


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow really nicely preserved place, definitely worth bearing the rules and putting up with the ghost hunter types! Can't stand airsofters though, the messy little walts.


----------



## smiler (Nov 28, 2016)

I too liked the shot of the clock, darn good idea making contact with other groups even if you aren't a believer, live and let live, the batty folk have got me into sites I'd have struggled to have a nose without their help, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 28, 2016)

A nice set of photographs, the computer room looks like a museum of vintage computers along with the two telephone exchanges.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 3, 2016)

Out of interest, did you actually do any ghost hunting or did they leave you to wander around on your own?


----------



## Ferox (Dec 6, 2016)

I did the same thing acouple of years ago. Bloody great place. Good to see it again


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 7, 2016)

Just to say, that we are tightening up paranormal nights in the future, if you go on a paranormal night, it should be to search for paranormal activities and not to be used for free reign photography. This has happened a few times although infrared's post has just made it more obvious. If you were employed by them to photograph the site for their company, you shouldn't be uploading it to urbex sites.


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 7, 2016)

Been here too Infra, interesting place and mighty cold too... ! As I was there for a zombie type Halloween run I didn't get the chance to take many snaps but you could see from your report that it must have been an interesting place to work in when it was used for the BBC and in the war. Personally I really loved the mould type spores on the walls which look almost alien like ! Plus the hammered through office walls. Looks like someone had a great time punching them in haha. 

Anyway, as Derelict has rightly said above, the snaps are just for my own enjoyment and not for posting as I was there for an entirely different reason than to wander the tunnels freely


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2016)

Derelict-UK said:


> Just to say, that we are tightening up paranormal nights in the future, if you go on a paranormal night, it should be to search for paranormal activities and not to be used for free reign photography. This has happened a few times although infrared's post has just made it more obvious. If you were employed by them to photograph the site for their company, you shouldn't be uploading it to urbex sites.



That's understandable, I've bin on a couple and was allowed to do me own exploring, I was asked not to post any pics, seemed fair enough, to be honest I didn't see anything out of the ordinary, but made a few good contacts


----------

